# Gol Andrè Silva Siviglia - Real Madrid. Video.



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)

L'ex rossonero Andrè Silva in gol in Siviglia - Real Madrid, partita che si sta disputando. Il portoghese ha messo a segno la rete dell'1-0.

Video qui in basso al secondo post

Aggiornamento: Silva ha segnato anche il secondo gol per i padroni di casa. Video al terzo post.


----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)




----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)




----------



## admin (26 Settembre 2018)

up


----------



## Raryof (26 Settembre 2018)

Terzo gol Siviglia pazzesco.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Settembre 2018)

Doppietta nel giorno in cui siamo senza higuain e andiamo a empoli con borini titolare...
L'avevo detto che questo era buono... ma pur di massacrare mirabelli... c'era chi diceva che aveva sbagliato tutto...


----------



## addox (26 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Doppietta nel giorno in cui siamo senza higuain e andiamo a empoli con borini titolare...
> L'avevo detto che questo era buono... ma pur di massacrare mirabelli... c'era chi diceva che aveva sbagliato tutto...



.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Settembre 2018)

Gran ******* averlo dato via senza mantenerne il controllo o almeno con una recompra


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Settembre 2018)

Soliti goal su mezzi rimpalli o appoggi facili in porta. Questo goal non se ne inventa mai, non vi struggete troppo, anzi più segna meglio è per noi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Settembre 2018)

Tutto come previsto


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Settembre 2018)

Soliti gol senza nemmeno l'ombra del difensore vicina, lui in liga sembra un fenomeno. CR7 in serie A sembra un pippone.


----------



## SmokingBianco (26 Settembre 2018)

Ma sti gol qui li segnavo pure io con le scarpe invertite


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Soliti goal su mezzi rimpalli o appoggi facili in porta. Questo goal non se ne inventa mai, non vi struggete troppo, anzi più segna meglio è per noi.



Esatto, io godo ad ogni gol che fa.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Buon per lui. Da noi ha fallito.


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2018)

Il bello è che quando arriverà a 40 gol, qui dentro qualcuno dirà: almeno lo riscattano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Settembre 2018)

peccato mortale averlo ceduto. il primo errore clamoroso del buon Leonardo.


----------



## Sotiris (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ex rossonero Andrè Silva in gol in Siviglia - Real Madrid, partita che si sta disputando. Il portoghese ha messo a segno la rete dell'1-0.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post
> 
> Aggiornamento: Silva ha segnato anche il secondo gol per i padroni di casa. Video al terzo post.



Era facilmente prevedibile, noi intanto giochiamo con Borini centravanti ... Grazie Leo.


----------



## James45 (27 Settembre 2018)

Premesso che oggi ci sarebbe (forse) servito, quei gol li segna (forse) pure Borini.


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Era facilmente prevedibile, noi intanto giochiamo con Borini centravanti ... Grazie Leo.



Operazione perfetta venderlo in una squadra che fa bel gioco e che gli permette di essere efficace sotto porta. Da noi sarebbe stato terza punta senza giocare quasi mai, lui ha bisogno di tutt'altro noi di higuain.


----------



## David Drills (27 Settembre 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Operazione perfetta venderlo in una squadra che fa bel gioco e che gli permette di essere efficace sotto porta.


Come il 99% degli attaccanti mondiali, oserei dire. In particolare gli attaccanti hanno bisogno di velocità della manovra, la rapidità del Siviglia mostrata nel primo gol e il contropiede accompagnato da 4 (QUATTRO) giocatori su angolo nel secondo noi ce la sogniamo...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Soliti goal su mezzi rimpalli o appoggi facili in porta. Questo goal non se ne inventa mai, non vi struggete troppo, anzi più segna meglio è per noi.



Invece il tanto decantato Cutrone cosa si inventa?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Doppietta nel giorno in cui siamo senza higuain e andiamo a empoli con borini titolare...
> L'avevo detto che questo era buono... ma pur di massacrare mirabelli... c'era chi diceva che aveva sbagliato tutto...



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Invece il tanto decantato Cutrone cosa si inventa?



Cutrone non è stato pagato 40 milioni di euro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cutrone non è stato pagato 40 milioni di euro.



Guarda, io non capisco chi dice che Andrè Silva ha fallito l'anno scorso. Praticamente non è stato mai fatto giocare. Abbiamo un allenatore che ha paura di far giocare bene e in modo offensivo la squadra. Qualsiasi attaccante, in particolare quelli più tecnici, faticherebbero col nostro tipo di gioco. In più mettici che veniva da un altro campionato, totalmente diverso dalla Serie A, e non parla nemmeno l'italiano.


----------



## zlatan (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io non capisco chi dice che Andrè Silva ha fallito l'anno scorso. Praticamente non è stato mai fatto giocare. Abbiamo un allenatore che ha paura di far giocare bene e in modo offensivo la squadra. Qualsiasi attaccante, in particolare quelli più tecnici, faticherebbero col nostro tipo di gioco. In più mettici che veniva da un altro campionato, totalmente diverso dalla Serie A, e non parla nemmeno l'italiano.



E' stato fatto giocare eccome, solo che si è visto che è palesemente inadatto al nostro campionato. Questi gol da noi non te li fanno fare, ragazzi preghiamo continui così e l'anno prox se va male prendiamo 38 milioni, altrimenti ne prendiamo almeno 45/50.E finalmente dovremo riuscire a prendere un fenomeno a centrocampo spero...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda, io non capisco chi dice che Andrè Silva ha fallito l'anno scorso. Praticamente non è stato mai fatto giocare. Abbiamo un allenatore che ha paura di far giocare bene e in modo offensivo la squadra. Qualsiasi attaccante, in particolare quelli più tecnici, faticherebbero col nostro tipo di gioco. In più mettici che veniva da un altro campionato, totalmente diverso dalla Serie A, e non parla nemmeno l'italiano.



per 40 milioni di euro, non importa la lingua, non importa la squadra, non mi importa il sistema di gioco, devi fare un minimo di differenza. E se l'allenatore ti tiene in panchina è perchè evidentemente sei scarso e il allenamento si vede.

Ancora una volta il ridicolo campionato spagnolo ci butta fumo negli occhi. Ascoltatemi, più segna più è probabile lo riscattino. Tanto noi avremo Higuain ancora per un bel po.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E' stato fatto giocare eccome, solo che si è visto che è palesemente inadatto al nostro campionato. Questi gol da noi non te li fanno fare, ragazzi preghiamo continui così e l'anno prox se va male prendiamo 38 milioni, altrimenti ne prendiamo almeno 45/50.E finalmente dovremo riuscire a prendere un fenomeno a centrocampo spero...



Intanto è capocannoniere in Liga e segna sempre anche in nazionale..


----------



## IlMusagete (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> per 40 milioni di euro, non importa la lingua, non importa la squadra, non mi importa il sistema di gioco, devi fare un minimo di differenza. E se l'allenatore ti tiene in panchina è perchè evidentemente sei scarso e il allenamento si vede.
> 
> Ancora una volta il ridicolo campionato spagnolo ci butta fumo negli occhi. Ascoltatemi, più segna più è probabile lo riscattino. Tanto noi avremo Higuain ancora per un bel po.



Ma finiamola di dire che il campionato spagnolo è ridicolo per favore, che poi l'albo d'oro delle coppe europee di questi anni dice tutt'altro..altrimenti possiamo dire che Immobile doveva fare 60 gol al Siviglia, ci sono tante cose che vanno valutate nel rendimento di un giocatore.

Non è il caso di dire nè che ora Andrè sia un fenomeno ora nè che fosse un pippone prima, fatto sta che c'è un incoerenza di fondo laddove si dice che segna dei gollacci e solo contro squadre come il Rayo Vallecano, l'Austria Vienna o l'Albania mentre ora che segna contro il Real e l'Italia "ehhhh ma sti gol li segna anche Borini" quando in squadra abbiamo un ragazzone (Cutrone) che fa dell'opportunismo e dei gol sporchi la sua bravura.

Spero segni + di 20 gol e che metta in difficoltà sia il Siviglia per riscattarlo sia il Milan nel caso dovesse tornare e far pensare "non saremmo stati troppo frettolosi con lui?" perchè il ragazzo ha qualità indubbie e lo considero uno ancora da sgrezzare del tutto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Settembre 2018)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Ma finiamola di dire che il campionato spagnolo è ridicolo per favore, che poi l'albo d'oro delle coppe europee di questi anni dice tutt'altro..altrimenti possiamo dire che Immobile doveva fare 60 gol al Siviglia, ci sono tante cose che vanno valutate nel rendimento di un giocatore.
> 
> Non è il caso di dire nè che ora Andrè sia un fenomeno ora nè che fosse un pippone prima, fatto sta che c'è un incoerenza di fondo laddove si dice che segna dei gollacci e solo contro squadre come il Rayo Vallecano, l'Austria Vienna o l'Albania mentre ora che segna contro il Real e l'Italia "ehhhh ma sti gol li segna anche Borini" quando in squadra abbiamo un ragazzone (Cutrone) che fa dell'opportunismo e dei gol sporchi la sua bravura.
> 
> Spero segni + di 20 gol e che metta in difficoltà sia il Siviglia per riscattarlo sia il Milan nel caso dovesse tornare e far pensare "non saremmo stati troppo frettolosi con lui?" perchè il ragazzo ha qualità indubbie e lo considero uno ancora da sgrezzare del tutto.



la Spagna non fa contesto non perchè le squadre sono necessariamente più scarse di quelle italiane, ma per il tipo di gioco che si fa, lasciando grandi spazi, rendendo le imbucate a palla scoperta e contropiedi più semplici. Quando si arriva al solo la palla la si butta dentro, non come in Italia dove se sei sul 2-0 si torna indietro per tenere il risultato. 

Questi sono dati di fatto.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Potremo giudicare Andrè Silva quando verrà messo nuovamente alla prova in un grande club.
Essere capocannoniere al Siviglia non è tanto differente da Immobile capocannoniere alla Lazio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Potremo giudicare Andrè Silva quando verrà messo nuovamente alla prova in un grande club.
> Essere capocannoniere al Siviglia non è tanto differente da Immobile capocannoniere alla Lazio.



Nessuno sta infatti dicendo che sia un fenomeno assoluto infatti. Si sta solo dicendo che è stato bollato da subito come bidone senza motivo.


----------



## IlMusagete (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> la Spagna non fa contesto non perchè le squadre sono necessariamente più scarse di quelle italiane, ma per il tipo di gioco che si fa, lasciando grandi spazi, rendendo le imbucate a palla scoperta e contropiedi più semplici. Quando si arriva al solo la palla la si butta dentro, non come in Italia dove se sei sul 2-0 si torna indietro per tenere il risultato.
> 
> Questi sono dati di fatto.



Certo, senza altro per atteggiamento le squadre spagnole si espongono sicuramente di più e vengono fuori molto più spesso capovolgimenti di fronte da una parte all'altra. Senz'altro è un campionato adatto a Silva, ma non gli è stato dato tempo necessario qui in Italia.

Detto ciò qua si bollano troppo i giocatori dopo mezza annata storta, perchè su Andrè si parla di questo, non gli è MAI stata data continuità di rendimento e tranquillità anche nel "sbagliare" partita: tenuto in naftalina prima con Montella prima per non bruciarlo, poi con Gattuso non è mai nata la scintilla; al periodo dei gol decisivi la partita dopo veniva fatto sedere in panchina, costretto poi in 10 minuti a levare le castagne dal fuoco sapendo che probabilmente non sarebbe bastato, come fa uno a farsi notare così? non me la sento di buttare la croce addosso al ragazzo per un anno così così con tutte le attenuanti del caso.


----------



## Lambro (27 Settembre 2018)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Come il 99% degli attaccanti mondiali, oserei dire. In particolare gli attaccanti hanno bisogno di velocità della manovra, la rapidità del Siviglia mostrata nel primo gol e il contropiede accompagnato da 4 (QUATTRO) giocatori su angolo nel secondo noi ce la sogniamo...



Con Suso Bonaventura e Calha la velocità della manovra per il milan è pura utopia, finchè non arriva un allenatore che li fa giocare a 2 tocchi questi toccheranno sempre il pallone troppe volte ,penalizzando tutti i tagli delle punte (demoralizzandole, avendo giocato io punta per molti anni so cosa vuol dire).
E' vero che Suso fa assist al bacio, ma il suo calcio è troppo lento e casomai se lo sveltisse gli assist sarebbero il doppio, coi piedi che ha...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Doppietta nel giorno in cui siamo senza higuain e andiamo a empoli con borini titolare...
> L'avevo detto che questo era buono... ma pur di massacrare mirabelli... c'era chi diceva che aveva sbagliato tutto...



Mirabelli ha rinnovato a Gattuso che non l'avrebbe mai e poi mai fatto giocare


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Soliti goal su mezzi rimpalli o appoggi facili in porta. Questo goal non se ne inventa mai, non vi struggete troppo, anzi più segna meglio è per noi.



Ho guardato la partita... sbagli ad esser cosi riduttivo... non è solo appoggiare in porta un pallone in area... nel primo gol ha scaricato e poi ha attaccato l'area a mille all'ora... nel secondo è partito dalla sua porta e s'è fatto tutto il campo a mille all'ora per andare a concludere sulla ribattuta... sono due gol fortemente voluti e cercati e quando lavori in un certo modo vieni premiato...


----------

